# Michelangelo's David



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Had to share this;

http://4thsnowghs.blogspot.com/2009/07/ ... urned.html


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-_O-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Speaking of "The David" you may find this fact about Michelangelo"s famous sculpture interesting. It is nearly perfect. I say nearly because there is one flaw.











DAVID WAS AN ISRAELITE!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I find nothing humorous about obesity


----------

